# Sensor de luz ultravioleta



## eserock (Abr 27, 2005)

Hola desde México 

Intento hacer un medidor de luz ultravioleta usando un fotodiodo y un multimetro, pero hasta ahora he tenido el problema de que es mayor la cantidad de luz visible que la luz ultravioleta, la ayuda que requiero es si alguien sabe de algún filtro que bloquee la luz visible y solo deje pasar la luz ultravioleta, o si tienen una propuesta alternativa a medir la luz ultravioleta 

les agradezco la ayuda que puedan proporcionar.


----------



## Andres Cuenca (Abr 27, 2005)

Definitivamente la mejor opción es un filtro ultravioleta, búscalo en donde vendan filtros para fotografía. 

Alguna vez alguien me comento que se podía utilizar como filtro los vidrios utilizados en la construcción de las lámparas ultravioleta, aunque no se si sea cierto haz la prueba de pronto te sirve.


----------



## asherar (Abr 28, 2008)

Li-ion dijo:
			
		

> Definitivamente la mejor opción es un filtro ultravioleta, búscalo en donde vendan filtros para fotografía.
> 
> Alguna vez alguien me comento que se podía utilizar como filtro los vidrios utilizados en la construcción de las lámparas ultravioleta, aunque no se si sea cierto haz la prueba de pronto te sirve.



Depende de qué lámpara, ya que si emite mucho UV quizá no importe que también 
salga algo de visible, por lo que el vidrio tal vez no sea muy selectivo. 
En cuanto a los filtros de UV, podés preguntar en algún laboratorio de investigación en la 
universidad de México. Ahí seguro que te dicen la posta. 

El problema con el UV es que casi cualquier cosa lo atenúa. 
El vidrio común es muy absorbente. 
Las ventanas y lentes para UV se hacen de Cuarzo o de cristal BK7 que lo dejan pasar. 

Si hablas por teléfono o vas a la UNAM pedí hablar con algún Dr. en Física . 

Mis saludos.


----------



## tiopepe123 (Abr 28, 2008)

Otra solucion es utilizar dos sensores iguales, uno para la luz ambiente y el otro para uV.
Realizas la resta y deberia funcionar...mejor todavia... un sample & hold.

Aunque es solo un esbozo creo que te deberia ser facil completarlo.
Basicamente el circuito lo construiria con un TL84 y un condensador de 1uF MKT (no vale un electrolitico).El condensador que encuentres de mayor capacidad no electrolitico.

Primero pulsas y se calibra a tension ambiental, enciendes las UV y realiza la resta ambiental- (ambiental-uv)= UV.

Puedes utilizar o un simple pulsador o uno de electronico (cd4066), pero es muy importante que los cables sean lo maximo de cortos y cercanos al condensador. El condensador pegado a las patillas del integrado y si puede ser un buen plano masa mejor que mejor.

Con esto tienes casi 1 minuto para hacer la medida correctamente todo depende de la calidad del condensador y del operacional. Hay algunos operaciones que permiten perdurar mas tiempo como el ca3130 o ca3140, pero creo que con el yl74 tl84 te bastara.


----------



## eserock (Abr 29, 2008)

Esa es una magnifica idea use unos sensores de luz uv pero como son quimicos  su respuesta cambia con el tiempo y hay que calibrarlos  frecuentemente, con lo que dices se podria utilizar un autocalibrador y despues  que se realice la lectura en forma automatica, gracias por la idea


----------



## heli (Abr 29, 2008)

UDT electronics http://www.udt.com/ tiene fotodiodos de ultravioleta como el UV-20, UV-35 etc que son poco sensibles a otras longitudes de onda. Puedes usar otros fotodiodos de luz visible para restar esa componente al de UV, pero corres el riesgo de que se sature el de UV.
Este proyecto puede darte ideas interesantes: http://fisica.usach.cl/~egramsch/LabOptSemi/file/jahuel uv.pdf
Aqui tienes un buen catálogo de filtros para distintas longitudes de onda, que puedes comprar online:
http://www.edmundoptics.com/onlinecatalog/displayproduct.cfm?productID=1924


----------



## eserock (Abr 29, 2008)

gracias heli por esos datos me son muy utiles , estoy desarrollando un medidor de ozono de estado solido, ya que la mayoria son fotoquimicos y se degradan con el tiempo y hay que reemplazar sensores y recalibrar es todo un problema, y siempre debes tener un equipo patron en perfecto estado


----------



## tiopepe123 (Abr 29, 2008)

Antes deberias comprobar si la cantidad de ozono es proporcional a la luz emitida por el proceso.

Tambien hay un problema grave con los plasticos y debes tenerlo en cuenta.


----------



## eserock (Abr 29, 2008)

Eso ya lo tengo contemplado, la cantidad de ozono no es proporcional a la cantidad de luz ultravioleta absorvida, ademas el ozono se genera con flujo de oxigeno atravez de lo que llamo precipitador de ozono, y tienes razon el deterioro de los pastico y hules es sorprendente, por eso estoy utilizando una manguera recubierta  de silicon y las partes metalicas son de acero al alto carbono, no utilizo el plastico me funciona mejor el vidrio.
gracias por el interes de todos


----------



## ilcapo (Jun 25, 2013)

hola a todos ! 
queria preguntarles que sensores de UV conocen y si tienen los datasheet, porque los unicos que encuentro son sensores UV para PLC que son gigantes,,, los que busco son pequeños como para hacer circuitos caseros,al estilo de los que todos hacemos con los sensores de infrarrojos ,,,,, los de PLC ademas de ser gigantes estan arriba de 250 dolares! ja ,,,,


----------



## aquileslor (Jun 25, 2013)

Hola, no hay sensores para UV, sino sensores de luz que pueden llegar al rango de UV. Para las ondas de UV mas cortas se usan fototubos o fotomultipkicadores. Atodosellos se les adosan filtros especiales para sensar UV. Te haría falta un fotodiodo mejorado para UV y un filtro óptico pasabanda que bloquee el visible y deje pasar el UV.
Además el UV tiene un ancho muy amplio que va de unos 200 a 400 nm.(hay mas cortas, pero ese es el rango de los medidores comunes) No dices en que rango de UV quieres medir. Por otra parte no hay patrones de cantidad de UV para poder calibrar el instrumento así que tendrías una medición relativa. Consulta en Edmund como te dicen mas arriba, pero entre fotodiodo y filtro, por lo menos tendrás un gasto de unos 100 dólares.


----------



## josemaX (Jun 25, 2013)

Algo así? http://www.lapis-semi.com/en/semicon/sensor/ml8511.html


----------



## ilcapo (Jun 25, 2013)

GENIAL ! ese debe ser el sensor que usan muchos dispositivos ! igual no creo que se consiga en argentina


----------



## josemaX (Jun 25, 2013)

Ni en España, creo!, parece que hay que ir a sitios de venta desde Asia para conseguirlos. No se como está eso en Argentina.

He encontrado un documento de aplicación: http://www.nuevaelectronica.com/pdf/productos/LX_1714.pdf


----------



## palurdo (Jun 25, 2013)

Bueno, no se si sabiais que un led se puede usar como fotodiodo polarizando en inversa, lo unico es que solo es sensible a longitudes de onda iguales o mas cortas que la frecuencia de emision del led. Es decir un led rojo es sensible a todos los colores, uno verde al verde, azul, violeta... uno azul al azul, violeta... y un led UV... (bueno pues ahi dejo eso) buscad "les as photodiode" en google para mas info.


----------



## aquileslor (Jun 25, 2013)

Ese sensor pude servirles, pues se nota que es un fotodiodo con filtro óptico integrado, pero tengan en cuenta que no es lineal en su salida. Lo dice en el anuncio : mayor sensibilidad en 360 nm. Habría que ver si es sensible a 240-250 nm, que es la que se usa para borrar las Eprom. Habría que probarlo.
Lo de usar leds de UV como detectores, los de UV reales son muy caros y hay que importarlos indefectiblemente. Y no son de rango amplio como este que se ve que es de silicio.


----------



## enbudle (Jun 26, 2013)

el filtro es el cristal de wood, y de echo es el mismo con que hacen las lamparas uv. pero las de "luz negra". aunque creo que tambien deja pasar ir


----------



## palurdo (Jun 26, 2013)

> Lo de usar leds de UV como detectores, los de UV reales son muy caros y hay que importarlos indefectiblemente. Y no son de rango amplio como este que se ve que es de silicio.



Supongo que dependerá de la aplicación. En este enlace utilizan leds UV (si, vale, de los violetas y ultravioletas cercanos, 395-405nm) como barrera de luz. 

http://forum.jeelabs.net/node/1073.html

En este otro enlace usan un led azul para detectar ultravioletas en un detector de exposición solar de rayos UVA. El test que ha hecho con filtros de gafas de sol indica que el led es sensible desde los 330nm hasta los 400nm.

http://forums.parallax.com/showthread.php/123534-Here-s-an-easy-way-to-use-an-LED-as-a-photodiode

Vamos, que depende de la aplicación que busques. Y los leds de luz negra (UV@365nm) no son tan caros. Por ejemplo he visto en ebay 10 leds de este tipo por 20 dólares lo que los hace a 2$ por led. Y estoy seguro que son sensibles a longitudes de onda de menos de 300nm.


----------



## ilcapo (Jun 27, 2013)

al fin encontre unos !! miren estos  

http://www.scitecinstruments.de/uvphotodiodes/sg01s-ht.php

donde se los podrá comprar ??


----------



## Luis Eduardo Sánchez (Jun 27, 2013)

Hola hay en la pagina en el link que dice representative aparece usa y españa como proveedores, mandales un mail a ver si te hacen el envío a argentina!


Saludos.


----------



## aquileslor (Jun 27, 2013)

Hay un botón que dice: comprar. Si no entendes traducilo con la barra google. Cuando lo tengas publicá los resultados. Somos muchos los interesados en el tema.


----------



## ilcapo (Jun 29, 2013)

pregunte en el representante de españa y me dicen que no envian fuera de la zona euro   
no hay ningun amigo español en el foro que nos envie algun paquetito ?


----------



## aquileslor (Jun 29, 2013)

Mirá, capo. Picando en el botón de comprar me dice que no envían fuera de... pero me manda a compras internacionales y entrando allí me dice:

Ordering from outside the UK



To obtain a quotation or to place an order, international customers should contact their local representative. If we do not have a representative/distributor in your country, you may contact us direct by email, fax, phone or post. Our contact details are:

Scitec Instruments Ltd
Bartles Industrial Estate
North Street
North Street
Redruth
Cornwall TR15 1HR
United Kingdom

Tel: +44 (0)1209 314608
Fax: +44 (0)1209 314609
Email: sales@scitec.uk.com

Our list prices do not include costs for shipping and insurance, import duties, custom clearance fees and local taxes in the destination country. Quotations from our local representative/distributor will generally include costs for these items plus local handling and customer service. 

Si no lo entendés, te lo traduzco. Avisame. Pero si lo pones en Google, te sale bien. Yo creo que podrás comprar. Suerte.


----------

